# Lock-N-Dam Video Report



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

(10 of 25, fished east bank)

The water level and flow looks too good to turn down. Pete25 read that I was going with my friend. Friend ended up not going, so it was Pete and I... and our two man limit.  We got there at the crack of dawn, I got my favorite spot. But today, fishes didn't bite mid water, they want it bottom. Same for other side. If you are itching to go, then go! But make sure the flow and water level are good. Check Feb 1 and today. Feb 1 was excellent.

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/usa/nwis/uv?site_no=08065350


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Good job hopn! I think you have the WB dialed in!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Pet Spoon said:


> Good job hopn! I think you have the WB dialed in!


I wish, honestly, it's LND, and WB run. I'm a young angler, so going where the fish are biting is my best bet. But thanks Pet Spoon. Speaking of spoon, I tried a Johnson spoon today, didn't catch nadda. Had to switch back to tandem pearl white and glitter chartreus curly tail grub. WB targeted chartreus only, so I switched out the pearl white for chartreus. Then it was ON.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

How do you get there...looks like a spot worth checkin out


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks for the report hopn, you are definitely on 'em!


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

If I didn't know you were going, I would of tried that spot again!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

JDubya, you mean get to there as in how to get to Lock and Dam? Or the spot? Shouldn't be hard, just look at the beginning of the video. Then notice the tree stump, tree in the water, and branch.

Thanks pYr8.



gemba said:


> If I didn't know you were going, I would of tried that spot again!


That spot has produced every time my friend and I fished there.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good job on the fish and the film.


----------



## JDubya (Sep 26, 2012)

The spot....as in....coming from Houston


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Take 45 north to hwy 7 and head right towards Crockett til you see the trinity river. You will go over the trinity bridge and park on the side of the road. You will probably need to walk straight down to the river and look right to see the stump he fished a few videos ago. This spot is across and to the left. He ended up back around the first spot I described...


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

I think the wading folks have an advantage that gives them an ability to start their casts at the brush lines that reduces hang ups. Bring lots of lures!


----------



## Pete25 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hop,

It was good to meet you and thanks for showing me the lock n dam. Hoping to get to fish you again soon.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Johnmyjohn.



Pete25 said:


> Hop,
> 
> It was good to meet you and thanks for showing me the lock n dam. Hoping to get to fish you again soon.


Had a great time with fish. Glad you caught lots of big fishes. Let me know when you do decide to go again.


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

*Yeah Hopn, great video and the catching. Just like frog hair "mighty fine".:biggrin:*


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

:rotfl: Thanks alldaylong!



gemba said:


> I think the wading folks have an advantage that gives them an ability to start their casts at the brush lines that reduces hang ups. Bring lots of lures!


It does help, but I think after a couple of times, you just learn not to cast a certain direction or place. Else risk losing lures. I make it a habit to tie lots of tandem rigs (speck rigs) the day before.


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Awesome video and report


----------

